# Causeway Lodge, March 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2014)

Saw this building whilst driving home from Norfolk. I can't find any history for the place, there is also a bungalow and a smaller lodge on the grounds.. It's pretty trashed and subsiding so badly, that upstairs you had to steady yourself from falling forwards. I had seen plans for it to be demolished but they had been withdrawn.


----------



## scottishbob (Mar 31, 2014)

Love the dog!

With the angle and droop on that gable in picture 1, I'm not sure you'd have got me going inside that!


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2014)

Pugface.

I'd almost think you used a fisheye lens that place is so wonky!


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lovely looking building, shame its such a mess! Nice find!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Blimey!  That hole in the wall! 
What a scary building, I wouldn't go near that in a high wind! Awesome photos tho, you have been busy!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey!  That hole in the wall!
> What a scary building, I wouldn't go near that in a high wind! Awesome photos tho, you have been busy!



This is right in your neck of the woods!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thats been a nice house,think one has to tread very carefully now! great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the only thing thats structurally sound about this house is the wheelie bin! Great pictures though and nice to see your companion again.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

quite liking that


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 16, 2014)

A structural nightmare! Lovely pics though, thanks for taking the time


----------



## Badger (Jun 22, 2014)

Look at that hole in the wall!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 23, 2014)

they were all owned by the same family, the bungalow is up for sale apparently with land
i do know a few years ago kids were exploring the lodge and found a shot gun
the bungalow was built for the mother when she was too infirm to live in the lodge, after the parents died the son lived in the lodge and rented the bungalow to a relative who trashed it, the son kicked out the relative and apparently said no one would live there again
this is just what ive been told by friends that live nearby


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> they were all owned by the same family, the bungalow is up for sale apparently with land
> i do know a few years ago kids were exploring the lodge and found a shot gun
> the bungalow was built for the mother when she was too infirm to live in the lodge, after the parents died the son lived in the lodge and rented the bungalow to a relative who trashed it, the son kicked out the relative and apparently said no one would live there again
> this is just what ive been told by friends that live nearby



Thanks for that! It's always nice to have some history


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 25, 2014)

Great to see the plucky dog enjoying himself!


----------

